# Lüneburg



## OliverLg (14. Oktober 2005)

Bin auf der Suche nach Mountainbiker, die Lust auf lockere Touren durch den Tiergarten, Lüneburger Schweiz oder andere Strecken in und um Lüneburg haben. Der Spass am Fahren steht im Vordergrund, aber ein gesunder Ehrgeiz eine gute Zeit zu erreichen sollte schon gegeben sein.

Besitze selber erst seit 4 Wochen ein MTB und bin sicher konditionell noch nicht auf der Höhe. 

Also Geschwindigkeit : mäßig
Anspruch Technik : leicht

Fahre derzeit ca. 19km in etwas unter einer Stunde.   

Würde mich auch sehr für Tourenvorschläge freuen!!!


----------



## iglg (15. Oktober 2005)

Fahre auch öfter in Lüneburg, lieber allerdings in den HaBes.

Was heisst denn lockere Tour für Dich ? Und wie alt bist Du ?

Gruß

Ingo (43)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adben (15. Oktober 2005)

Lüneburg lässt sich auch im Herbst/Winter leichter erreichen, wie die HaBes. Also bei ner entspannten Runde z.B. im Bereich Steinhöhe, Erbstorf bin ich gern dabei.

Grüße aus Uelzen
Lars (30)


----------



## OliverLg (15. Oktober 2005)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre auch öfter in Lüneburg, lieber allerdings in den HaBes.
> 
> Was heisst denn lockere Tour für Dich ? Und wie alt bist Du ?
> 
> ...



Hi Ingo,
Mit "locker" meine ich, dass es weniger eine Raceveranstaltung werden sollte, sondern der Spass an Bewegung im Vordergrund steht. Technisch sollte die Runde auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, weil ich mir das passende Sicherheitsequipment erst noch besorgen muss. Bin 35 Jahre.   

Hi Lars,
schön. Nun sind wir schon drei potenzielle Fahrer. Findet im Bereich Steinhöhe auch das Mtb-Rennen statt? Kenne die Gegend noch nicht.


----------



## Adben (15. Oktober 2005)

OliverLg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo,
> Hi Lars,
> schön. Nun sind wir schon drei potenzielle Fahrer. Findet im Bereich Steinhöhe auch das Mtb-Rennen statt? Kenne die Gegend noch nicht.



Hallo Oliver,

ja in dem Bereich lief auch das Rennen. Ist für unsere Breiten schon nicht schlecht.
Klar die HaBes sind denke noch besser, aber die Anfahrt ist dann schon recht lang


----------



## silver02 (8. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
ich scheine hier ja an der richtigen Stelle zu sein, bin 35, komme aus Wriedel und würde mich MTB Touren hier in der Gegend (gern auch bis nach HH oder LG) gerne anschließen. Seid Ihr schon mal losgewesen und nehmt Ihr mich dann mal mit? Dirk F. vom Radsportclub in LG hat auch schon angeboten, seine Tourenkiste zu öffnen und mit mir/uns biken zu gehen. Würde mich freuen, wenns mal klappt, auch wenn es terminlich bei mir wegen gerade angekommenen Nachwuchses etwas dünn aussieht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Adben (8. Dezember 2005)

Also los waren wir noch nicht... Momentan vor Weihnachten ist wohl etwas schwierig. Anfang nächstes Jahr würde ich gerne mal mit nen paar mehr Leuten fahren. Eventuell bin ich nächstes WE (17./18.) nochmal samt Bike in LG.
Hängt nen davon ab, ob nen Kumpel nächstes WE wieder fit genug ist. Wenn ich was genaueres weiss kann ich ja mal Ort & Zeit posten.


----------



## iglg (14. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin ein bekennender Schönwetter-Biker, und fahre im Winter eigentlich kaum.

Ich versuche meine Kondition über den Winter mit Laufen und Spinning einigermaßen zu konservieren, damit der erste Marathon (Mai, Bikefestival am Gardasee) schon einigermaßen gut geht.
Ich möchte im nächsten Jahr wieder einige Marathons (Willingen, Frammersbach u.a. fahren). Außerdem steht vielleicht wieder eine Alpenüberquerung an.


Im Frühjahr, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird und die Wege im Wald nicht nur Matschwüsten sind, fange ich wieder an zu biken.

Dann würde ich mich freuen, auch im lüneburger Raum mit anderen Leuten zu fahren.
Mein Ziel ist da immer eher auf Touren ausgerichtet, gerne auch länger und nach Apsprache auch mal sportlich. DirtBike oder andere gymnastische Dinge sind nicht so mein Ding.

Damit wir uns nicht aus den Augen verlieren, sollten wir vielleicht unsere Telefonnummern austauschen. Ihr erreicht mich unter 0160 6306560.

Vielleicht können Lüneburger uns ja auch mal zu einem Bier in der Stadt treffen ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

wenn auch etwas spät, bin ich heute auf eure Beiträge gestossen.
Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen, sofern Ihr etwas geplant habt.
Falls nicht: Hat denn jemand Lust, mal 'ne gemeinsame Runde zu drehen ?

Ich habe geplant, abends öfter mal ne "Feierabendrunde" zu kurven oder am Wochenende auch mal was längeres abzureiten. Dabei geht es mir nicht um sportliche Höchstleistungen, ich möchte viel lieber einfach schöne Touren durch die Gegend machen. Wobei das nicht heißt, daß es nicht auch flott zugehen darf, schwitzen ist erlaubt...

Viele Grüße erstmal,
Jörg (38, aus Adendorf)


----------



## OliverLg (28. März 2006)

Hi Jörg,

schön noch jemanden aus Lüneburg zu treffen. Hatte ja den Tread angestossen, mich dann aber etwas zurückgezogen. Lag und liegt einfach daran, dass ich konditionell noch nicht in der Lage mitzuhalten.

War gestern im südl. Raum Melbeck unterwegs, um neue Wege zu erkunden. Durch die Baumfällaktion war dort aber kaum ein durchkommen auf den Waldwegen und war auch entsprechend schnell mit meinen Kräften am Ende. Werde noch weiter trainieren. Einige Lüneburger haben hier ja schon zusammengefunden.

Auf alle Fälle sollten wir uns Ende April zur Campus Challenge treffen und vielleicht ein Bierchen trinken.

Schöne Grüße aus Deutsch Evern.


----------



## Adben (29. März 2006)

War etwas weniger aktiv im Forum unterwegs...

Campus Challenge - das ist mal ein Wort. Hab mal die Homepage rausgesucht:
http://www.cross-campus-challenge.de/

Wann und wo wäre zu klären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (29. März 2006)

... na wunderbar, wenn Du Lust hast, können wir ja gerne mal gemeinsam die Kondition ein bisschen foppen ;-)
Ich bin auch bei weitem noch kein Marathon-Aspirant. 
Ich war in den letzten Wochen mal auf der Steinhöhe unterwegs, ist schon ganz spaßig. Dann habe ich aber auch einfach im Flachland mal 'ne ruhige Tour gemacht, um einfach die Ausdauer erstmal ein bisschen zu kitzeln.

Hast Du irgendwelche Ambitionen, bei der Challenge mitzumachen ?

CU, Jörg


----------



## OliverLg (30. März 2006)

Hi Jörg,

es spricht derzeit mehr dagegen als dafür, dass ich mitmachen werde. Muss mich zunächst bekleidungsmäßig vernünftig ausstatten. Mal schaun, bis wann die Anmeldung erfolgt sein muss, evtl. klappts ja doch.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal auf 'ne Tour am Kanal (z.B. Scharnebeck bis Bahrendorf) treffen. Mit Höhenmeter können wir dann zwar nicht angeben, aber für die Kondition nicht so verkehrt).

Wie sind denn so Deine Zeiten im "normalen" Gelände?

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## herki (30. März 2006)

Hallo Oliver,

bei meiner letzten Tour am ESK Richtung Norden, über Reihersee und St. Dionys zurück waren es 21 km/h bei einer Strecke von guten 30 km.
Das hängt aber davon ab, was ich vorhabe, bei einer kurzen Frustabbaufahrt letzten Sonntag waren es dann auch mal 25km/h, aber nur über eine gute halbe Stunde in den Tiergarten und zurück.

Ich sehe das momentan auch eher noch unter dem Aspekt Konditionsaufbau und nicht als Wettkampfvorbereitung oder so. Da sind meine Ambitionen auch (noch ?) gering. Aber ich denke ich werde mir die Challenge auf der Steinhöhe auf jeden Fall angucken, mal sehen was da so abgeht...

Also für eine Tour Scharnebeck - Barendorf bin ich (fast) jederzeit gerne zu haben, das ließe sich jetzt ja auch mal gegen Abend einrichten, wo es schon so schön lange hell ist. Das wäre für mich quasi ein Heimspiel, mit dem Rad fahre ich zum Hebewerk in gut 10 Minuten.
Wann würde Dir das generell am besten passen ? Wo wohnst Du ?

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## OliverLg (31. März 2006)

Hi Jörg,

bei schönem Wetter abends gerne. Wohne in Deutsch Evern. Bin aber mobil. Das stellt kein Problem dar. Können ja mal die zweite Aprilwoche ins Auge fassen. Ansonsten wirst Du mich sicher abends öfter mal im Tiergarten antreffen. Mal als Biker oder auch als Jogger.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Adben (2. April 2006)

Hallo,

also unter der Woche ist für mich schwierig, da ich das Rad erst ins Auto packen muss. Am WE gerne... Mein Durchschnitt liegt momentan bei rund 21km/h über rund 40-45km. Zweite Aprilwoche heisst bei Euch? Rund um Ostern? 

Was die Challenge anbelangt nimmt der Realist in mir überhand. Da fehlen mir noch etliche Trainingsfahrten um fit genug für das Rennen zu sein. Gerade jetzt im Frühjahr hat mir das schlechte Wetter einiges an Trainingszeiten verschneit. Dann noch der eine oder andere Lehrgang. Das war nicht gerade konditionssteigernd. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## herki (2. April 2006)

n'Abend !

also ich bin da flexibel, das WE ist eigentlich immer mal mit vorgesehen  

Wie sieht es z.B. mit nächstem Sonntag aus ? 
Wir könnten uns auch irgendwo zwischen Lüneburg und Uelzen treffen oder wenn du woanders eine gute Strecke weisst, komme ich gerne dahin !

Um das Verabreden zu vereinfachen: 0172/3198740

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adben (3. April 2006)

Nächstes WE ist ne Idee, allerdings sollten wir das Wetter im Auge behalten. Wenn es wieder nur schifft muss ich nicht unbedingt mein Auto mit dem Bike vollsauen  Als Gelände würde ich schon die Gegend Steinhöhe wählen. Handy-Nr. gibts per SMS.

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=9307


----------



## iglg (3. April 2006)

Hallo Lüneburger,

leider ist das Wetter ja noch nicht so toll. Mein neues Bike wartet schon auf die ersten Touren. Letzten Freitag bin ich einmal 1 1/2 Stunden in Ochtmissen und auf der Landwehr gefahren, aber die Wege sind doch noch ganz schön mies, so dass das nicht richtig Spaß macht (mir jedenfalls). Gestern bin ich 2 h Rennrad gefahren- den Rückweg voll im Regen. Das war auch kein Genuss. Deshalb komme ich z.Zt. sicherlich nur bei gutem, d.h. trockenem, Wetter mit. Dann aber sehr gerne.
Wäre schön, wenn man auch in LG mal mit mehreren Bikern gemeinsam fahren könnte.

Zur Campus-Challenge bin ich nicht da. Zu der Zeit ist ja das Bikefestival am Gardasee und da fahre ich mit meiner Frau traditionell zur Saisoneröffnung hin. (Meine 15 jährige Tochter kommt leider nicht mehr mit, die habe ich ans Reiten verloren ;-) )
Da kann man dann das erste Mal in kurzer Hose biken.

Im Mai möchte ich den Marathon in Altenau mitfahren.
Im Juni fahre ich nach Frammersbach und nach Willingen.

Hat von Euch vielleicht jemand Lust, da auch mal mitzukommen ?

In dieser Saison möchte ich auch mal in den Harz fahren und da ein paar Touren machen.
Im August geht es dann wieder über die Alpen. Von Mittenwald nach Riva, geführte Tour mit Gepäcktransport.

Ihr seht : Ich bevorzuge Touren und Marathons, CC ist nicht so mein Ding.

Sobald das Wetter an einem der nächsten Wochenenden offener ist, melde ich mich mal. Vielleicht können wir dann mal gemeinsam fahren.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (4. April 2006)

Hallo Ingo,

na das hört sich ja ganz schön ambitioniert an  
Ich als Anfänger würde mich schon freuen, wenn ich mir vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tip oder Trick abgucken könnte ... und als Trainingsopfer würde ich bestimmt schon 'ne gute Figur machen !

Ich glaube nicht, daß mein Können bzw. die Kondition schon reicht, um einen Marathon durchstehen zu können, bisher fehlt mir aber auch noch eine vergleichende Einschätzung meines "Könnens". 

Es wäre schön, wenn wir bald mal ne Runde zusammen drehen könnten, es scheint ja von mehreren Interesse da zu sein.
Und ob sich daraus mal eine Harz-Tour oder so ergibt, werden wir sehen - ich bin zu vielen Schandtaten bereit  

Laut www.wetter.de soll das nächste WE ja etwas freundlicher werden, zumindest für den Samstag ist kein Regen vorhergesagt. Am Sonntag war ich auch unterwegs, allerdings bin ich schon morgens um 8:00 los und habe dadurch richtig schön die Sonne mitbekommen - hat Spaß gemacht ! Allerdings habe ich die schmierigen Waldwege ausgelassen, muß ja nicht unbedingt sein.

Also, hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter !
Bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## Adben (4. April 2006)

Falls das Wetter so wechselhaft bleibt und damit das Biken zur Schlammschlacht ausarten würde  , würde ich eher auf diese Idee zurückgreifen:



			
				iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können Lüneburger uns ja auch mal zu einem Bier in der Stadt treffen ?



Schröderstrasse, Stint, irgendwo wird es dann schon nen Plätzchen geben.


----------



## iglg (4. April 2006)

Wettervorhersage sieht doch noch ganz gut aus : bis 14 Grad und nur Sonntag etwas Niederschlag. Das sollten wir im Auge behalten, oder ?

Termin Samstag früher Nachmittag ? Wälder rund um Lüneburg mit Start bei der Steinhöhe oder im Tiergarten ?

Bis später 

Ingo


----------



## herki (6. April 2006)

Ich bin dabei !
Die Wettervorhersage spricht ja tatsächlich eher für den Samstag, leider kann OliverLg da nicht. 

"Wälder rund um Lüneburg" ist auch sehr o.k., Treffpunkt Tiergarten Parkplatz Wilschenbruch ? 15:00 Uhr ?!

Und sollte sich das Wetter kurzfristig anders entscheiden, können wir von mir aus auch Sonntag los. Das käme ja vielleicht auch Oliver entgegen ?!

CU, Jörg


----------



## herki (6. April 2006)

... ach ja, ich vergaß: 



			
				Adben schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das Wetter so wechselhaft bleibt und damit das Biken zur Schlammschlacht ausarten würde  , würde ich eher auf diese Idee zurückgreifen:
> 
> Zitat iglg:
> Vielleicht können Lüneburger uns ja auch mal zu einem Bier in der Stadt treffen ?
> ...




sollte Petrus uns nicht gnädig gestimmt sein, würde ich mich dem auch anschließen !   

Jörg


----------



## iglg (6. April 2006)

Oops, jetzt habe ich ganz übersehen, dass am Samstag in unserem Autohaus (Renault/Nissan Stein in Lüneburg) Ausstellung ist und ich u.U. arbeiten muss.

Vielleicht geht es doch erst Sonntag. Das erfahre ich Samstag mittag. Ich würde dann auf Deinem Handy anrufen ?

Sonst Sonntag vormittag (um 11.00 beim Tiergartenparkplatz ist ok) ?

Meine Handynummer steht oben.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (6. April 2006)

... dann lass uns doch gleich den Sonntag festmachen !
Dann werde ich mir meine "Wochenendarbeit" entsprechend einplanen, eine Holzterasse wartet auf Erstellung  .

Nach www.wetter.de ist die Prognose inzwischen für Sonntag auch freundlicher als für Samstag !

11:00 Uhr Parkplatz Tiergarten (Ende Eulenweg) ist o.k.

Gruß, Jörg

Ach ja - wer würde denn jetzt alles mitfahren, damit man weiß, ob sich evtl. warten noch lohnt !?


----------



## silver02 (7. April 2006)

Moin,
vielleicht komm ich auch, mal sehen, was die Wochenendplanung bei uns sagt.
Trag den Termin doch beim LMB ein.

Gruß
silver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverLg (7. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns haben sich Bekannte zum Brunchen angemeldet am Sonntag. Sollte sich der Termin evtl verschieben bin ich sehr gerne dabei. Also nicht auf mich warten.

Hatte heute Urlaub und bin schon mal durch den Tiergarten gefahren, war wirklich schön.  

Falls wir uns nicht sehen sollten am Sonntag viel Spass beim Biken.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## OliverLg (7. April 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich mir meine "Wochenendarbeit" entsprechend einplanen, eine Holzterasse wartet auf Erstellung  .



Nicht nur bei dir/euch. Unsere Planungen sind auch abgeschlossen, jetzt gehts an die Umsetzung.


----------



## Adben (7. April 2006)

Ich muss mich erstmal ausklinken  bin mit dem THW in Lüchow-Dannenberg unterwegs. Morgen abend gehts wieder los, dann immer von 20-8 Uhr Schicht. Da bleibt tagsüber keine Luft um noch entspannt ne Runde zu biken.


----------



## Metal Moses (8. April 2006)

Moin!
Gibt das auch Freeride touren? oder habt ihr sowas in Planung, weil Sonntags is mit das bei Citycycles zu früh.


----------



## iglg (10. April 2006)

Metal Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Gibt das auch Freeride touren? oder habt ihr sowas in Planung, weil Sonntags is mit das bei Citycycles zu früh.



Jörg und ich sind Sonntag Morgen (11.00) ca. 2 1/2 Stunden gefahren. Erst im Tiergarten, dann über Richtung Wendisch-Evern zur Steinhöhe und dann über Erbstorf/Ebensberg zurück.

Freeride ist eher nicht so unser Ding, da solltest Du dich vielleicht an die Jungs halten, die beim ADAC in Embsen trainieren und fahren. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich da mal anschließen.


----------



## Metal Moses (10. April 2006)

Ja, Bloss das is mir n bissel eintönig was die machen. Die fahren im Krater und mal Steihöhe und dann bei ADAC. Ich würde aber auch mal gerne so sieben bvrücken ab klappern mit meinem hobel usw.  Is zwar sau anstrengend, aber egal.


----------



## iglg (11. April 2006)

Über Ostern fahre ich bestimmt mal wieder, (aber nur wenn die Temperatur zweistellig ist).
Dann kannst Du ja mitkommen. Wenn es nicht passt, biegst Du halt ab und wir trennen uns freundschaftlich.

Tschüß bis später


----------



## Adben (12. April 2006)

Mahlzeit... (hab gerade Halbzeit in dieser Nacht)

wenns gut läuft bin ich am Wochenende ausgeruht und nicht mehr im Einsatz. Dann würde ich (passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt, Wasser reicht mir momentan zum Duschen aus  ) auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen mein Bike ins Auto zu packen und mal auf ne Runde vorbeizukommen.
Inwieweit meine Ausdauer unter den fehlenden Trainingszeiten gelitten haben wird sich zeigen


----------



## iglg (12. April 2006)

Adben schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit... (hab gerade Halbzeit in dieser Nacht)
> 
> wenns gut läuft bin ich am Wochenende ausgeruht und nicht mehr im Einsatz. Dann würde ich (passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt, Wasser reicht mir momentan zum Duschen aus  ) auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen mein Bike ins Auto zu packen und mal auf ne Runde vorbeizukommen.
> Inwieweit meine Ausdauer unter den fehlenden Trainingszeiten gelitten haben wird sich zeigen



OK, dann können wir das ja ins Auge fassen. Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht wie letztes Wochenende nach Alt-Wendischthun an den "Familiendeich" gerufen werde...

Halt die Ohren steif, die Pegel sinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (12. April 2006)

...also wenn am Freitag oder Samstag eine Tour stattfinden sollte, bin ich gerne wieder dabei (... ich hoffe, ich habe Dich Sonntag nicht zu sehr gebremst, Ingo !?   )

An Ostern sind dann Familienrituale angesagt, da wird das nix mit biken  

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Adben (12. April 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Halt die Ohren steif, die Pegel sinken.



Jo inzwischen haben wir auch reichlich Kräfte nach Hause schicken können. 

Also mit Samstag schaut das gut aus. Donnerstag/Freitag muss ich erstmal wieder meine innere Uhr auf Tagschicht zurückdrehen.


----------



## iglg (13. April 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wenn am Freitag oder Samstag eine Tour stattfinden sollte, bin ich gerne wieder dabei (... ich hoffe, ich habe Dich Sonntag nicht zu sehr gebremst, Ingo !?   )
> Gruß, Jörg



Also, ich fand nicht, dass Du zu langsam warst. Keinesfalls, viel schneller könnte ich auch nicht.


Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist ja noch ziemlich gut.

Samstag Nachmittag, nach dem Einkaufen, wäre doch ganz gut oder ?

Gruß


----------



## herki (13. April 2006)

o.k., wieviel willst du denn einkaufen ? Bist Du z.B. um 15:00 Uhr startklar ?
Und wo wollen wir starten ?

CU, Jörg


----------



## Adben (14. April 2006)

Jo 15 Uhr ist ok... Werd auch gleich nochmal ne Runde drehen um überhaupt einigermaßen in Schwung zu kommen 

Wo? Ich denke Steinhöhe und Tiergarten dürften einigermaßen unfahrbar sein bei den Regengüssen der letzten Tage. Landwehr?
Wo treffen? Werde mein Auto bei nem Bekannten lassen und mit ihm gemeinsam dazustossen.


----------



## iglg (14. April 2006)

15.00 ist ok. 
Wo, ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Ich fand die Tour letzten Sonntag (Tiergarten(Steinhöhe) ok.  Steinhöhe ist ja Sandboden, da ist das Wasser bestimmt weg.

Aber mir ist Landwehr auch recht.

Ich lass mich gerne auch mal zu Wegen führen, die ich noch nicht kenne.

Also : Entscheidet Ihr, ich komme überall hin.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (14. April 2006)

Ich kenne den (oder die ? das ?) Landwehr noch gar nicht, also von mir aus gerne !

Wo soll es losgehen ? 

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Adben (15. April 2006)

Ähm ja....

Muss ich mal nen Bekannten befragen. Irgendwo im Westen von LG war unser Ausgangspunkt bei der Landwehrtour. Melde mich dazu nachher nochmal...

Was Landwehr anbelangt (s. Gellersen):
http://www.lueneburg.de/index.htm?baum_id=188

Kurz gefasst ist eine Landwehr eine Wall- und Grabenkombination aus dem Mittelalter zur Stadtbefestigung.


----------



## iglg (15. April 2006)

Also, ich ergreife dann mal die Initiative :

Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns noch mal am Parkplatz Wilschenbruch /Ende Eulenweg. 15.00

Dann fahren wir Tiergarten/Häcklingen/Steinhöhe. Danach können wir ja versuchen, in Richtung Bardowick/Vögelsen zu kommen. Da fängt die Landwehr an.
Vor zwei Wochen war es da übrigens noch fies matschig.

Einverstanden ?

Bis dann

Ingo


----------



## Adben (15. April 2006)

Ok... Ist auch ne Idee. Werde mit nem Freund gegen 15 Uhr am Eulenweg sein.


----------



## herki (15. April 2006)

... o.k., schließe mich an !

Bis nachher, Jörg


----------



## Adben (16. April 2006)

Hi,

nach einem ausgiebigen Abendessen, ausreichend Schlaf bin ich wieder fit. Eigentlich wollte ich mich noch auf eine kleine Sonntagsrunde begeben, allerdings hat sich beim Ab- und Anbau des Lenkers die in die Steuersatzkralle eingepresste Gewindehülse gelöst. Dadurch lässt sich der Spanndeckel nicht mehr lösen bzw. anziehen.  

Scheint so als ob Stevens an der Stelle gespart hat. Naja Dienstag gehts Bike zum Händler. Sollte auch nicht die Welt kosten. Schade um die notwendigen KM, die ich heute und morgen noch hätte fahren können.  

Anbei in etwas reduzierter Auflösung das Bild vom Zwischenstop. Alles in allem, auch wenn ich schlicht gesagt am Ende war. Die Tour war geil und bedarf unbedingt einer Wiederholung. 

Grüße aus Uelzen
Lars


----------



## iglg (16. April 2006)

Ich fand die Tour auch klasse. War schön, mal nicht alleine durch die Wälder zu fahren. Würde das gerne regelmäßiger machen.

Nächstes Wochenende könnte ich Samstag ganztägig oder Sonntag Nachmittag.
In der Woche ab 17:30 würde auch gehen.

Für die Chronik hier die Strecke aus dem GPS - Titel : Trails rund um Lüneburg.

Meine Fotos habe ich noch nicht aus dem Handy bekommen- Die Siemens-Benq-Seite für den Software-Download streikt. Die 2 Bilder kommen also später.

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche.

Höhenprofil

Strecke


----------



## mesofauna (17. April 2006)

Moin,

mein erster offizieller Eintrag in dem Forum an dieser Stelle!

Ich fands auch sehr nett. Vor allem find ich es gut, dass Ihr das alles recht
entspannt seht und und der Spaß im Vordergrund steht 

Bin nächstes Wochenende gern für ne Tour zu haben. Muss aber nochmal
meinen Terminkalender durchforsten!
Aber bin auch gern mal in der Woche unterwegs um ein paar weitere gemeinsame KM zuückzulegen (MTB oder Rennrad).

Hier mal meine Nr. um mal ne spontane Runde zu drehen.

0179/7524939

Gruß vom Björn


----------



## iglg (18. April 2006)

mesofauna schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mein erster offizieller Eintrag in dem Forum an dieser Stelle!



Willkommen im Forum.

Vor dem Gardasee bringe ich mein MTB noch mal zum Service. Deshalb ginge in der Woche nur Rennrad.
Vielleicht morgen Abend. Falls meine Nichte die Mathe-Nachhilfe absagt, hätte ich Zeit.

Sonst gern wieder am Wochenende MTB. Das Wetter soll ja besser werden....

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (18. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem die "Ostern-Pflichttermine" abgehakt sind, komme ich heute auch wieder dazu, hier was zu schreiben...

Ich fand unsere Tour auch gut, vor allem der Abschnitt über den Landwehr (Teil 1) hat mich angenehm überrascht ! Angemessen platt war ich hinterher auch, meinen Nacken merke ich heute noch. Da muss ich an der Sitzposition wohl  noch etwas feilen, werde als erstes mal 'nen anderen Lenker probieren, evtl. noch einen kürzeren/höheren Vorbau.

Diese Woche werde ich wochentags nicht dabei sein können bzw. wollen, da zu Hause noch einige Arbeiten an "Haus und Hof" auf mich warten, die erst abgearbeitet werden wollen.... Danach kann es dafür dann mit reinem Gewissen fast jederzeit losgehen, abends ginge es bei mir dann so ab Mai  auch mal in der Woche, so ab 17:30/18:00 Uhr wäre o.k.

Nächstes WE würde mir wahrscheinlich der Sonntag am besten passen, das stellt sich aber noch raus. Grundsätzlich bin ich gerne wieder dabei !

Ciao, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mesofauna (18. April 2006)

hallo,

diese woche unter der woche passt leider nicht so gut, da ich
relativ lang auf der arbeit bin.

aber am we (wir hoffen auf sonnenschein ) schaut gut bei mir aus.
ich passe mich den terminplan von euch an.

gruß

vom björn


----------



## herki (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

Ingo und ich haben uns eben für Sonntag verabredet, so gegen 14:00 Uhr wollen wir starten. Ziel könnte z.B. die Melbecker / Barnstedter Gegend sein.

Die genaue Zeit werden wir Sonntag telefonisch kurzfristig abstimmen, da ich Mittags noch Besuch von einem Interessenten für mein Motorrad bekomme, und ich noch nicht weiß wie lange das dauert. 
(... könnte eigentlich schnell gehen, der braucht ja nur das Geld da lassen  )

Wenn Ihr wollt, meldet Euch kurz, damit wir uns dann kurzfristig verabreden können.

Bis dahin eine gute Zeit,

Jörg


----------



## mesofauna (21. April 2006)

Tag auch,

bin gern dabei! Die Gegend ist auch mal wieder was neues. War vorhin noch im Tiergarten unterwegs und hab mir so gedacht, dass da mal ne Abwechslung her muss! 

Ich drück die Daumen für einen erfolgreichen Verkauf 
Wenn Du eine Zeit absehen kannst so klingel kurz durch und ich mach
mich dann auf. 

Gruß vom Björn


----------



## herki (22. April 2006)

mesofauna schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du eine Zeit absehen kannst so klingel kurz durch und ich mach
> mich dann auf.
> 
> Gruß vom Björn



... mach ich gerne, verrat mir noch deine Tel.-Nr. !

CU, Jörg


----------



## Adben (22. April 2006)

Ähm Jörg? Die steht weiter oben 

Also meinereiner wird das morgen dezent ausfallenlassen, die Wege sind mir zu nass. Werde morgen, wenns einigemaßen trocken ist, ne kleine Strassenrunde einlegen.

Ich denke nächste Woche zur Challenge werden wir uns dann wieder an der Steinhöhe treffen.


----------



## herki (22. April 2006)

Adben schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm Jörg? Die steht weiter oben




... jo, schönen Dank für den Hinweis ! (...man wird ja auch nicht jünger, da freut man sich schon mal über Hilfe beim Überqueren der Strasse  )

Ach ja, Björn: das mit dem Regen geht klar, hier in Adendorf isser schon aus ! Wenn er nochmal anfängt, liegt das nicht mehr an mir  

CU, Jörg


----------



## iglg (24. April 2006)

Adben schrieb:
			
		

> Also meinereiner wird das morgen dezent ausfallenlassen, die Wege sind mir zu nass. Werde morgen, wenns einigemaßen trocken ist, ne kleine Strassenrunde einlegen.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Adben (24. April 2006)

Naja Schönwetter auf jeden Fall, wenn ich mein Bike ins Auto packen muss.  Bin gestern abend erst zum Biken gekommen und dann wars mehr oder weniger ne Regenrunde. Zumindest waren meine Klamotten und das Rad danach ziemlich zugesaut.


----------



## herki (24. April 2006)

... ich fand die tour auch gut, abgesehen davon, daß murphy ja doch wohl die ganze zeit mitgefahren ist !
seinem gesetz folgend: nach dem fast verlorenen Kampf mit der eigenwilligen sattelstütze konnte ich auf dem letzten kilometer zusehen, wie mein reifen vorne schlapper wurde  
10 minuten später war der reifen komplett alle - glück im unglück: das radl stand ja schon zuhause   - unterwegs noch rumflicken hätte ich echt nicht mehr gebraucht....

bis denne, jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mesofauna (24. April 2006)

aloa,

solch tour immer wieder gern. nur das wetter!!! laut meiner arbeitskollegin hat es die ganze zeit in winsen nicht geregnet! ich glaub in lüneburg wohl auch nicht! welch idee war nur diese richtung und dieser regen 

aber die woche beginnt ja besser! also eine erfolgreiche Woche!!!

Gruß björn


----------



## r.evolver (27. April 2006)

Moin moin,

seid Ihr der "Haufen" der sich immer vor CityCycles trifft? Abundzu wenn ich von der Arbeit komme stehen dort ein paar Biker bei vor der Tür.  

Hatte mir schon ein paarmal gedacht, wenigsten mal kurz vorbeizugehen und nachzufragen wann Ihr so fahrt und ob man sich mal anschließen kann. Habt Ihr Termine/Uhrzeiten wann es so standardmäßig bei euch losgeht? Vor 19.00 Uhr ist es leider meistens schlecht bei mir.

r:evolver


----------



## Adben (27. April 2006)

r.evolver schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> seid Ihr der "Haufen" der sich immer vor CityCycles trifft?



Also ich weiss ja nicht ob Jörg, Björn oder Ingo dortstehen. Meiner einer jedenfalls nicht.  

Sprech die Jungs dochmal an. Vielleicht wird die gibts mal ne gr. Runde.


----------



## herki (27. April 2006)

r.evolver schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> seid Ihr der "Haufen" der sich immer vor CityCycles trifft? Abundzu wenn ich von der Arbeit komme stehen dort ein paar Biker bei vor der Tür.
> 
> ...



Hallo r:evolver,

nö, der Haufen von CityCycles sind wir nicht !
Wir haben uns hier über das Forum gefunden und bisher ein paar Runden zusammen gedreht, wobei das Spektrum von "quasi blutiger Anfänger" (Ich  ) bis zum Marathon-Wiederholungstäter reicht. Eine "organisierte" feste Truppe sind wir nicht, eher ein paar Leute, die gerne auch mal mit anderen statt immer nur alleine fahren möchten.

Feste Zeiten haben wir nicht, es waren mehr oder weniger spontan angesagte Touren. Die Betonung liegt dabei durchaus auf Touren, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund und nicht das wilde Shreddern quer durch die Prärie. Wobei Asphalt aber durchaus verpönt ist  

Aber wenn Du willst kannst Du natürlich gerne mal mitkommen. Wenn die "Chemie" usw. passt - super !  Wenn nicht, fährt jeder fröhlich seines Weges und gut is' ! Und da die Tage jetzt ja richtig lang werden, kann man sich ja auch durchaus noch um 19:00 Uhr treffen. Bisher waren wir nur am WE los.

Angesagt ist momentan nix, ich denke am Wochenende wird man sich eher das Event an der Steinhöhe angucken. (Wobei aber keiner von uns mitfahren wollte).

Also, wenn wieder was abgeht, kannst Du es hier erfahren.

Vielleicht bis dann,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (9. Mai 2006)

Jörg und ich wollen Samstag mal die Volksbank-Arena-Harz testen. S3 von Seesen (ca. 53 km, Einstufung Schwer, was immer das heisst) aus.
Will jemand aus Lüneburg mit ? Jörg kommt vom Süden, d.h. mein Fahrradträger hat noch einen Platz frei ?
Losfahren hier so, dass wir gegen 10.00 in Seesen starten können. Lt. Insider aus dem Harz sind es übrigens nur ca. 1200 HM.


----------



## Adben (9. Mai 2006)

Das April-Drama ist noch nicht vergessen.  Ne Spaßbeiseite.

Am Wochenende habe ich leider schon andere Pläne. Macht bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos. Ich wünsche Euch viel Vergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mesofauna (10. Mai 2006)

moin jungs!

wär liebend gern dabei, muss mich aber erst einmal wieder gesund werden.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und bleibt heil!!!


----------



## iglg (11. Mai 2006)

Habe heute von Jörg erfahren, dass Du z.Zt. gehandicapt bist. Ich hoffe, es geht Dir schnell wieder gut. Gute Besserung !

Wir machen Fotos ! 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## herki (2. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,

lange nix mehr gehört !
Bevor ich jetzt am Wochenende untergehen werde, wollte ich hier nochmal ein letztes Posting hinterlassen.

Als erstes hoffe ich mal, daß es mir dir wieder bergauf geht, Björn !? Kannst Du schon wieder an's Radeln denken ?  

Und dann mein Untergang: 
Nach der Harztour mit Ingo hat es mich tatsächlich gepackt, und ich werde in Willingen mit auf die Marathon-Strecke gehen. Ingo wird mich sicher schon kalt lächelnd und geduscht mit einem Bierchen in der Hand im Ziel erwarten, während ich die letzten Meter angekrochen komme   ... aber egal, dabei sein und durchstehen ist alles ! Und sollte ich das nicht überleben, seht das hier als meinen letzten Gruß an die Nachwelt an !  

Bis denne mal wieder, viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Folki (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

als Hamburger bin ich zwar nicht unbedingt der potentielle Mitfahrer, aber vielleicht bin ich hier in einer anderen sache doch richtig aufgehoben:

Habe mir sagen lassen, dass es um Lüneburg einige schöne Strecken gibt!
Zwischendurch etwas Abwechslung und Neues sehen kann ja nucht verkehrt sein...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal ein paar (Strecken-) Tips geben für den Fall, dass ich mich morgens mal spontan in den Zug setze.
Aber bitte daran denken:  Meine Stadtkenntnisse Lüneburgs selbst nur als "marginal" zu bezeichnen wäre heillos übertrieben.
War vorletztes Jahr mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und anschließend im Fischerviertel - das war`s!

Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------



## herki (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Folki,

tatsächlich gibt es hier ein paar ganz schöne Ecken, einige sogar mit echten Höhenmetern versehen !  
Auf der Steinhöhe (ein Hügel hier neben Lüneburg) wurde Ende April z.B. ein CC-Wettbewerb ausgetragen, bei dem selbst Bayern über die Anstiege gestaunt haben !
Unter http://www.cross-campus-challenge.de/ kann man z.B. die Strecke und die Anfahrt erkennen, man kann durchaus vom Bahnhof aus gut dahin kommen.
Dann gibt es noch die Landwehr rund um Lüneburg, eine alte Wallanlage aus dem Mittelalter, die inzwischen verwaldet und ein einziger langer Trail ist. Ist allerdings ein bisschen schwieriger zu finden.

Wenn man den Landwehr mit der Steinhöhe verbindet, das ganze mit einer Anfahrt durch den "Tiergarten" (Waldstück in Lüneburg), kann man daraus eine ganz nette Tour machen.

Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir das auch gerne mal zusammen machen ! Am Bahnhof getroffen und ab die Post.....

Wo bist Du denn sonst so unterwegs ?

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Folki (2. Juni 2006)

Na das klingt doch ausgesprochen vielversprechend....vielen Dank!

Ich glaube ich werde mir heute mal in der Buchhandlung Karten von Lüneburg besorgen!

Als Hamburger bin ich natürlich eher hier in der Gegend unterwegs: Entweder einfach drauflosbiken und sehen wo man rauskommt oder eben die typischen Hamburger Reviere: Harburger Berge, Volkspark und seltener Sachsenwald.
Aber auch einfach mal die Elbe lang (natürlich ohne Höhenmeter  ) ist manchmal ganz entspannend!

Wenn wir mal ein Meeting hinbekommen würde ich mich ggf. bei einem Gegenbesuch in HH als Führer revancieren.

Eigentlich sind wir hier fast so etwas wie die Biker-Adams-Family: 
Gelegentlich bike ich mit 2 Freunden, aber davon fährt der eine Rennrad, der andere (oh Schreck) Trekking-Rad - also schon eine ´"krasse Herde" und nicht wirklich auf die Bedürfnisse des Einzelnen zugeschnitten. Daher würde ich mich auch über echte MTB-Begleitung besonders freuen.

Bis dahin erstmal: Schöne (vor allem sonnige, oder zumindest trockene) Pfingsten.
Folki


----------



## herki (2. Juni 2006)

.... hört sich doch gut an  

Ich kenne z.B. die Harburger Berge noch gar nicht, soll ja auch sehr nett sein.

Mit dem ersten Meeting wird es aber noch was dauern müssen.
Dieses Wochenende fahre ich bis Montagabend zum MTB-Festival nach Willingen, das WE drauf ist Familienfeier angesagt.

Vielleicht wird das am 17./ 18. Juni ja was !?

Drück die Daumen für gutes Wetter an Pfingsten, sonst gibt es in Willingen 'ne Schlammschlacht...

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende und eben schönstes Wetter,
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Folki (2. Juni 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> .... hört sich doch gut an
> 
> 
> 
> Drück die Daumen für gutes Wetter an Pfingsten, sonst gibt es in Willingen 'ne Schlammschlacht


...   ....stell ihn dir gedrückt vor (den Daumen mein ich)


----------



## mesofauna (2. Juni 2006)

ja hallo erstmal!

mich gibt´s auch noch. ja, ich bin inzwischen wieder langsam genesen. kann inzwischen auch schon wieder arbeiten  werde morgen erstmal den härtetest machen, und mich für ne längere runde aufs rennrad schmeißen. mal schaun ob ich das überstehe. das ist dann auch der erste härtetest für
die woche bikeurlaub im harz mit lars. na ich bin mal auf morgen gespannt
wie es sich so fährt.

jörg, dir wünsch ich viel spaß und erfolg in willingen! die ziellinie wirst du 
sicherlich erreichen; wir glauben an dich 
bin ja fast sogar ein bissl neidisch, aber momentan ist das einfach noch 
nicht drin.

also machts mal gut und wir kommen wieder zueinander, denn alles wird gut


----------



## Adben (3. Juni 2006)

Da habt Ihr Euch ordentlich was vorgenommen. Viel Glück Euch beiden. Ich selbst bin die letzten Wochen relativ viel gefahren, aber diese Woche war ich komplett durch einen Lehrgang verhindert. Ich hoffe heute nachmittag oder morgen kann ich mein Rennrad mal ausprobieren. 

Ansonsten ist nächste Woche Training angesagt. Nicht das mich Björn am Berg versauern lässt. 

Am vom 10.06. bis einschliesslich 17.06. sind wir dann im Harz. Am Sonntag könnte vielleicht wieder Lust auf heimische Gefilde entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ingo wird mich sicher schon kalt lächelnd und geduscht mit einem Bierchen in der Hand im Ziel erwarten, während ich die letzten Meter angekrochen komme



Es geht doch nichts über ein gepflegtes Understatement, nicht wahr ?!

Ich war ja nur schon vor Dir im Ziel, weil Du im zweiten Start 30 Minuten nach mir auf die Strecke gegangen bist. 

Netto warst Du ja eine Minute schneller ! 
Und so richtig kaputt warst Du doch gar nicht. Echtes Talent !

Wenn Du auch noch intensiv trainierst, wartest Du demnächst auf mich im Ziel. Du kannst mir dann immer schon mal ein Bier bestellen..  

Hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder.

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## herki (6. Juni 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch nichts über ein gepflegtes Understatement, nicht wahr ?!
> 
> * na ja, das war vorher - da wusste ich ja noch nicht, wie gut ich eigentlich bin... *
> 
> ...



... aber ohne Quatsch, ich fand die ganze Sache auch richtig gut, es hat einwandfrei Spass gemacht !
Und daß ich da so gut durchgekommen bin, hat mich ja selbst am meisten überrascht. Aber wenn ich jetzt bitte noch ein bisschen auf die K.... hauen darf: ich habe nicht mal 'nen Muskelkater !

Ich werde heute abend mal gucken, wo denn die nächsten Marathons in einigermaßen erreichbarem Abstand stattfinden. Eine Wiederholung wird definitiv stattfinden !

Gruß, Jörg

P.S.: Ingo, ich habe deinen tollen T-Online-Beutel und das tolle Schlüsselband aus Versehen eingesteckt, beim nächsten mal bringe ich das mit !


----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2006)

> ... tut das eigentlich weh ? kommt da so ein Anfänger daher und nimmt einem schon 'ne Minute ab.... aber vielleicht findest du ja noch eine gute erklärung, so wie der Scott-Papa



Klar tut das weh, und die einzige Erklärung ist die : ICH BIN ZU TRAINGINGSFAUL ! 

Aber wart's nur ab. Beim nächsten Mal schläfst Du auf dem Fußboden und in Deinen Frühstückskaffee mische ich Abführmittel. Das bremst Dich dann  



			
				herki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde heute abend mal gucken, wo denn die nächsten Marathons in einigermaßen erreichbarem Abstand stattfinden. Eine Wiederholung wird definitiv stattfinden !



17./18. Biesenrode im Harz
24./25. FRAMMERSBACH




			
				herki schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ingo, ich habe deinen tollen T-Online-Beutel und das tolle Schlüsselband aus Versehen eingesteckt, beim nächsten mal bringe ich das mit !



Oh ja, den brauche ich unbedingt, ich habe erst 4 oder 5.... 

So, liebe Grüße bis demnächst.
Dieses WE wird es nichts mit gemeinsamem Biken, weil ich ja im Thüringer Wald bin.

Viel Spaß und eine schöne Woche.

Ingo


----------



## mesofauna (7. Juni 2006)

mann, mann.... ihr macht sachen! da lässt man euch mal allein... 

bin nach meinem urlaub 17.6. wieder für alle dinge bereit  

also fleißiges trainieren!!!


----------



## iglg (28. Juni 2006)

mesofauna schrieb:
			
		

> mann, mann.... ihr macht sachen! da lässt man euch mal allein...
> 
> bin nach meinem urlaub 17.6. wieder für alle dinge bereit
> 
> also fleißiges trainieren!!!



Wie war es denn im Harz ? Seid Ihr beiden jetzt fit, damit wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren können ?  

Vielleicht in den Harburger Bergen ?  

Jörg und ich sind übrigens am letzten Sonntag in Clausthal-Zellerfeld den Marathon gefahren.
Das war ganz prima - wenn auch schwer und heiß.

Meldet Euch doch mal !

Ingo


----------



## mesofauna (28. Juni 2006)

hallo der ingo!

wir haben den harz gut überstanden bzw. er hat uns gut überstanden.
ne, war sehr nett, aber auch mächtig heiß. sind dann meist immer 
nachmittags oder abends gefahren. aber wenn man dann wieder hier
unterwegs ist, vermisse ich doch irgendwie die berge;-)

aber bin umbedingt mal dafür wieder zusammen zu starten. mach
mich allerdings morgen mit dem moped bis zum sonntag auf nach
trier. soll ne schöne stadt sein. ich werde berichten!!!

schlage vor mal ne gemeinsame trainingseinheit unter der 
woche in der nächsten woche anzupeilen. was meinst?

viele grüße vom björn


----------



## iglg (28. Juni 2006)

Gerne,

wann passt es am Besten.

Bei mir ist Donnerstag immer schlecht, da will ich zum Spinning, aber sonst passt mir eigentlich jeder Termin ab 18:00.

Gruß

Ingo

Ach ja ! Rennrad oder MTB ?


----------



## herki (28. Juni 2006)

Hi, lebe auch langsam wieder !
Ich kann mich Ingo nur anschließen - der Clausthal-Marathon war seeeeehr heiß, und schwer auch..... (Über Platzierungen reden wir diesmal lieber gar nicht erst ;-(  ) aber wie heisst es so schön: dabei sein ist alles, und Spaß gemacht hat es allemal !

Wenn ihr euch auf MTB-fahren einigt, schließe ich mich gerne auch in der Woche an, ab 18:00 Uhr wäre mir auch recht.
Wenn ihr lieber Rennrad fahren wollt - auch kein Problem, ich werde mich dann mal den Harburgern anschließen, die fahren immer Dienstags ab 18:00 Uhr. 
Und / oder wenn jemand nach harburg mitfahren will, kein Problem - einfach melden.

Morgen Abend werde ich mal 'ne kleine Runde drehen, am WE kann ich nur Sonntag, mal sehen, was ich anstelle.

Also bis denne, Jörg


----------



## iglg (29. Juni 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, lebe auch langsam wieder !
> Ich kann mich Ingo nur anschließen - der Clausthal-Marathon war seeeeehr heiß, und schwer auch..... (Über Platzierungen reden wir diesmal lieber gar nicht erst ;-(
> 
> Wieso, denn nicht, warst Du nicht zufrieden ...    (Spaß!)
> ...



Wir können ja vielleicht am Sonntag in Harburg fahren ?

Ich muss Tochter und Pferd  vormittags nach Luhmühlen bringen und abends wieder abholen. Dazwischen ist Zeit.

Wir SMSen oder telefonieren ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (29. Juni 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja vielleicht am Sonntag in Harburg fahren ?
> 
> Ich muss Tochter und Pferd  vormittags nach Luhmühlen bringen und abends wieder abholen. Dazwischen ist Zeit.
> 
> ...



Das mit Harburg hört sich doch gut an.
Was heisst denn mit einem dicken Daumen "dazwischen" ?

Jörg

Ach ja: Am Dienstag war ich nicht in Harburg - der Marathon hat für Harburg schon mit gezählt ;-)


----------



## herki (3. Juli 2006)

Hallöle,

alles fit bei euch ?

@Ingo: hast du gestern noch was gerissen ? Wir haben gestern eine nette Tour an der Elbe lang gemacht - Artlenburg -> Geesthacht -> Lauenburg -> Artlenburg. War ganz nett, runde 42 km, haben uns aber richtig Zeit gelassen.
Dabei habe ich aber gesehen, daß sich die Lauenburger Seite ja auch mal für 'ne "vernünftige" MTB-Tour anbietet. Schöne Wege durch den schattigen  Wald, besser hätte man es gestern gar nicht treffen können bei der Hitze  

@alle: Diese Woche möchte ich abends auf jeden Fall nach Harburg, wenn die ihre D.O.D.-Runde machen. Falls jemand mit möchte, Platz im Auto ist da....

Nächstes WE hab ich mich schon für eine echte MTB-Tour im "Family-Kalender" ein- bzw. ausgetragen, also von mir aus können wir da was planen.

So long,
Jörg


----------



## iglg (3. Juli 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> alles fit bei euch ?
> 
> ...




Habe am Wochenende etwas für meine Kraftausdauer getan und bin Samstag und Sonntag Rennrad gefahren. Insgesamt 200 km !

Gestern in der Buchholzer Gegend, da gibt es auch ein paar leichte Steigungen so dass sagenhafte 460 HM zusammengekommen sind.

In die HaBes komme ich nicht mit, das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht.

Am Wochenende können wir gerne fahren, auch gerne Richtung Lauenburg. Da bin ich offen.

Schöne Woche !

Ingo


----------



## iglg (10. Juli 2006)

Sonntagstour mit Jörg und Ingo !

ca. 76 km, leider ein wenig viel Straße, weil wir Richtung Vierhöfen leider kein zusammenhängendes Waldweg-Netz auftun konnten. Der Mullersand hat uns die Berge ersetzt .

Dann noch ein Bierchen in der gooden Stuv - was will man mehr.

Regen war kaum.

War eine schöne Tour.

Wo bleibt der Rest aus Lüneburg ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## mesofauna (10. Juli 2006)

hallo hier der rest aus lüneburg!

hab irgendwie eure antworten verpasst 
ich und die technik.

also wie schaut es evtl. spontag morgen (di.) abend mit ner netten
runde (könnte ab 19uhr) oder sonst am wochenende bin ich noch 
zu haben. aber bitte nicht zu früh aufstehen 

war die tage auch ein bissl unterwegs. Gestern mal die wege um 
bad bevensen mit dem mtb genauer erkunden(65 km) und heut
zur entspannung ein bissl inliner. muss ja auch mal sein 

also wie schaut´s evtl. spontan mit morgen? mtb oder rr ist mir
egal. bin da flexibel...


viele grüße 
vom björn


----------



## herki (11. Juli 2006)

mesofauna schrieb:
			
		

> also wie schaut´s evtl. spontan mit morgen? mtb oder rr ist mir
> egal. bin da flexibel...



guten morgen,
ich kann nicht dabei sein, da ich grillen "muß", ich hab meine kollegen zu einem grillabend eingeladen.
aber nächstes we sollten wir im auge behalten, ich bin allerdings schon an einem tag verplant. ich werde heute abend mein organisationskomitee mal fragen, wann das ist  

bis denne, jörg

p.s. @ingo: diesmal gab es tatsächlich 'nen kleinen muskelkater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (11. Juli 2006)

herki schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. @ingo: diesmal gab es tatsächlich 'nen kleinen muskelkater




Und ich dachte schon, du seist unkaputtbar.
Ein leichtes Ziehen in den Oberschenkeln hatte ich auch 
Aber das ist ja auch ein Teilziel der Aktion ??

@björn: Heute geht nicht, da gehe ich zum Fußball (LSK-HSV).
Am Wochenende könnte ich Freitag ab 17:00, und Samstag, Zeit ist egal, aber bevorzugt wohl später vormittag.
Sonntag bin ich wieder Fahrer und TT (Turniertrottel) bei einem Reitturnier meiner Tochter in Bad Segeberg.

Vielleicht geht also was am WE ??

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Adben (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,

bei mir ists momentan leider immer noch völlig chaotisch. Urlaubszeit halt. Am WE bleibt mir momentan nur der Samstag, wobei sich auch da noch nen Termin abzeichnet. Insofern hoffe ich auf Mitte / Ende Juli  Oder eventuell die Tage unter der Woche kurz hinter Bienenbüttel mit dem RR treffen.

Viele Grüße aus Uelzen
Lars


----------



## mesofauna (12. Juli 2006)

aloa!

so ich schlag da mal so spontan den samstag gegen 11 uhr vor.
hoffen wir nur noch auf gutes wetter. 
na was meint ihr?

gruß
vom björn


----------



## herki (14. Juli 2006)

.... na dann wünsche ich viel Spaß !

ich glaube nicht, daß ich mitfahren werde, 11:00 uhr passt dieses we irgendwie nicht in die familien-tagesplanung. früher morgen (7:00 uhr   ) oder späterer nachmittag wäre mir passender. ich denke ich werde morgen früh ne runde drehen, da ist es dann auch noch nicht so heiß....  

also viel spaß und ein schönes wochenende !

gruß, jörg


----------



## iglg (14. Juli 2006)

Wenn nur wir beide fahren, dann RR ?
1. Frage : Wie weit ?

2. Frage : Wo treffen wir uns ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## mesofauna (15. Juli 2006)

Lass uns doch um 11.15 Uhr mit dem RR vor der Post beim Stern treffen.

Strecke bin ich flexibel. Mal schaun wie wir morgen so drauf sind.

Also bis denn

der björn


----------



## iglg (15. Juli 2006)

OK, dann um 11.15

Bis dann

Ingo


----------



## herki (20. Juli 2006)

Hallihallo,

habt ihr am wochenende 'ne gute tour gemacht ?
ich hab am samstag und sonntag jeweils früh morgens eine kleine runde gedreht, mehr saß leider zeitlich nicht drin.

wie sieht das denn kommendes we aus, habt ihr da schon was geplant ?
der initiator der D.O.D.- Runde in Harburg möchte am wochenende offensichtlich eine tour anbieten. wenn sich nichts besseres ergibt, werde ich mich wohl da eintragen (... wobei die tour, die ich da mal mitgefahren bin, absolut top war !)
wenn jemand mit möchte: ich könnte dazu auch noch ein bis zwei plätzchen im auto anbieten, drei räder incl. reiter können transportiert werden.

bis denne, viele grüße,
jörg

p.s. @ingo: ich habe mir jetzt einen garmin geko 201 geschossen (also mit Schnittstelle). ich würde da gerne mal auf dein angebot zurückkommen !


----------



## iglg (20. Juli 2006)

Ich könnte am Samstag. Sonntag ist wieder Reitturnier (Das vorläufig letzte in diesem Jahr) 

Zeit ist wurscht, aber 11:00 war ganz gut.

Wenn die D.O.Ds am Samstag fahren, würde ich da auch gerne mitfahren.

Mal schauen, was sich da ergibt ?

Björn und ich haben Samstag eine verschärfte RRR (RennRadRunde) gedreht.

Nach 96 km war der CamelBag leer, und wir mussten abbrechen  .

Nee, es war dann auch genug.

Also, mal sehen, was am Wochenende geht.

Angebotsware bringe ich dann mit . 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## iglg (20. Juli 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte am Samstag. Sonntag ist wieder Reitturnier (Das vorläufig letzte in diesem Jahr)
> 
> Zeit ist wurscht, aber 11:00 war ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Ich und Termine  

Reiten ist Samstag, Biken also am Sonntag. Zeit ist mir egal.

lG

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mesofauna (21. Juli 2006)

aloa,

sonntag sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus. aber wie schauts vielleicht samstag eher vormittags bzw. bis max. 14uhr?

gruß
der björn


----------



## iglg (21. Juli 2006)

mesofauna schrieb:
			
		

> aloa,
> 
> sonntag sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus. aber wie schauts vielleicht samstag eher vormittags bzw. bis max. 14uhr?
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt : Reitturnier in Hittbergen. Keine Chance. Höchstens später nachmittag und dann nur bis 19.00


Falls Ihr fahrt - viel Spaß


----------



## herki (21. Juli 2006)

mesofauna schrieb:
			
		

> aloa,
> 
> sonntag sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus. aber wie schauts vielleicht samstag eher vormittags bzw. bis max. 14uhr?
> 
> ...



also bei mir ginge es auch eher samstag späterer nachmittag oder sonntag, zeit sonntag ist eigentlich egal.
 we will see...


----------



## mesofauna (21. Juli 2006)

na gut jungs,

dann wird´s wohl erst wieder was in der nächsten woche mit uns.
also nicht zu doll bei dem wetter und bis dann

der björn


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2006)

Moin männers!
Nur mal so als Tipp! In Lüneburg treffen sich immer welche am Mittwoch zu CC touren um 19 uhr und am Sonntag um 11 uhr zu Freeride touren vorm Biken Laden da in der nebenstraße vom Sande! Da ist jeder mit Helm und gutern Laune gerne gesehen! Könnt euch da ja ma blicken Lassen!


----------



## el Lingo (31. August 2006)

Servus! Da meine Freundin gerade nach Lüneburg gezogen ist, werde ich wohl des öfteren mal das Wochenende dort verbringen. Und ich würd eben auch gerne mal ein bisschen biken dort.
Also, was gibt´s denn da bei Euch zum fahren. Ich will jetzt keine CC-Tour, bin eher FR-lastig unterwegs. Gibt´s denn viele Biker bei Euch???


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2006)

Also in LG gibts von Soft DH , Trails, Dirts, Drops , Wallrides, Rampen und viel nette dinge! Also bei den Sonntagsrunden schwankt die bteiligung von 3 leuten bis hin zu 20ig! das ist immer unterschiedlich! Aber Lustig sind alles!


----------



## el Lingo (5. September 2006)

Na dann werde ich mich Euch mal anschliessen, wenn ich da bin. Klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant!


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (6. September 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Moin männers!
> Nur mal so als Tipp! In Lüneburg treffen sich immer welche am Mittwoch zu CC touren um 19 uhr und am Sonntag um 11 uhr zu Freeride touren vorm Biken Laden da in der nebenstraße vom Sande! Da ist jeder mit Helm und gutern Laune gerne gesehen! Könnt euch da ja ma blicken Lassen!




seit wann hst du immer gute laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackghost (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen suche  Radler oder Radlerin aus dem Kreis Lüneburg zum gemeinsamen Training  fahre ca 60 - 90 Km am tag mal mehr mal weniger kommt immer auf das Wetter und die lust drauf an.

würde mich auf eure zuschriften sehr freuen
gruß Lars


----------



## iglg (17. Juni 2008)

Schau mal unter dem Thread "Suche Leute zum Biken in Lüneburg".

Da verabreden sich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig:

iglg, herki, mucho, lexa und andere.

iglg (ich, Ingo) und herki (Jörg) versuchen immer, unseren festen Termin, Dienstags 18.30 (meist wird es ein Viertele später) zu realisieren. Da treffen wir uns an der Shell-Tankstelle an der Erbstorfer Str und fahren 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden bei der Steinhöhe, Wendisch Evern, Bienenbüttel, Tiergarten usw. Je nach Lust und Untergrund mal mehr Trails, mal weniger.

Auch am WE verabreden wir uns öfter und fahren auch mal gemeinsam nach Harburg oder in den Harz.

Lies einfach mal mit und melde Dich, wenn Du Lust hast, mitzukommen.

Gruß

Ingo


----------

